# Annual leave / sick leave / Unpaid leave for treatment??



## BeckiOz (Jan 9, 2013)

What did / will you do for your cycle?

I naively assumed that I would be entitled to sick leave for final scan, EC and ET, but mentioned it to my boss today including ballpark of dates so that they can hold my appointments till we have a better idea of dates I will be unavailable and she said I would need to take annual leave.

I am due to leave my current department 2 weeks after the end of this cycle, and I have taken the majority of my annual leave already as we didn't know if IVF was going to be an option, and only saw consultant and got the go-ahead yesterday - starting in 2 weeks, short protocol, so all being well EC in 4 weeks!!
I have 2 days of holiday left, but I was thinking of working through 2WW and booking them for around the time my period will be due, in case it doesn't work and I am not in a good state of mind to be at work.

I am hoping they'll say I can take unpaid leave if sick leave isn't considered an option apart from if I have pain after EC preventing me from working, but I don't know if that will be an option, as presumably that is at their discretion too.

Feel a bit disappointed that they haven't been a bit more human about it, considering I am only proposing sick leave for 1 week max around USS/EC/ET and stated I will do my best to be in whenever I am not at the clinic.
Its not like I'm off on holiday, and I would much prefer to be making babies the old-fashioned way and not needing to be back and forth to a clinic to achieve it.
I haven't had to attend hospital appointments in work time since working here, but in previous posts I presume I must have been lucky, as my bosses have allowed time off for appointments without having to take A/L or unpaid.

Having googled it looks like there is no legal obligation to allow sick leave unless unwell e.g after egg collection - but my boss hinted today that for example on EC day I could only take sick leave from the time following the procedure, and e.g. if my appointment is in the afternoon, I would either need to work that morning or take A/L (we have a 2hr drive to get to the clinic, so would have to be the latter)

I don't want to take the mickey, as I hope to come back and work here again someday, but I hadn't banked on needing to take A/L for everything, and I haven't time to work any shifts in lieu before our cycle and I don't know if I'll be feeling up to it afterwards :-(

What have your employers said regarding time off?
How much time off did you take / need?
Was it sick leave / annual leave / unpaid leave?


----------



## Gem7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi

I have been going through IVF treatment for the last 3 years and I am on my fifth round of IVF each time I have gone through this I have had to take the time off as holiday as there is no law saying you are entitled to time off for hospital appointments. Me my self I take two weeks off from the day of the egg collection as you really need to  rest for a few days after as you can be sore and you cannot do anything anyway for 24hrs after EC due to the sedation you have.

I hope this helps


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Becki,

What about using your A/L for your the time surrounding your EC, then if/when AF shows up you can just call in sick then, if you don't feel up to going in to work?  You'd probably feel it's more genuine a request then too.  I know it's all stress though and you don't really want to be thinking about having to consider these things.  But make your plan now and then you won't need to stress about it so much when the time comes, as you want it all to be as stress free as possible.

Good Luck x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Becki

I had to make my time up for appointments as I did flexi time, my clinic was a 2 and a half hour round trip and a lot more if in rush hour, then add appointment time, it was hard work trying to do this when I didn't feel 100% with treatment anyway!  From EC until OTD, it was annual leave.  

There was no allowance for appointments for IVF.

I know some girls work through their 2ww so as suggested, maybe use your 2 days AL for EC and the following day and then hopefully you will be ok to go back to work, then maybe work through your 2ww and if you get BFP, you won't even probably need to consider sick leave!  Then at least that way, you won't feel guilty and your employers won't be upset with you!

Good Luck with your treatment


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

My work were very accommodating when it came to the monitoring appointments and I worked a sort of flexitime (plus I always have loads of TOIL). There were no provisions for leave after EC, however the clinic wrote me a sick note that ran from EC to OTD to cover me for that time. I probably didn't _need_ that whole time off, but it did make it less stressful


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

SarahE83 said:


> the clinic wrote me a sick note that ran from EC to OTD to cover me for that time. I probably didn't _need_ that whole time off, but it did make it less stressful


That's good, my clinic also offer this if required!


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

I got a 2week sick note from EC for a 'gynae procedure' (as work didn't know I was going though IVF). Did end up going back a few days early as the 2ww was driving me insane  

Good luck x


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi BeckiOz,

I haven't told work that I will be going through this process and have been thinking about what to do with sick days etc too. 

Regarding hospital appointments, this is what is on the "Working when Pregnant" guide:

Having a child through IVF (in vitro fertilisation)
It is unlawful sex discrimination for employers to treat a woman less favourably because she is undergoing IVF treatment or intends to become pregnant. You will be entitled to paid time off for antenatal care only after the fertilised embryo has been implanted.

I believe once you have been for ET, you are entitled to any time off for appointments without making the time up.


----------



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi

Sorry to pour cold water on any hope, but it is my understanding (I worked in HR for 10 years) that contrary to what AmyTurtle said there is no obligation for employers not to require you 'make up' time after ET... the law only covers you after your BFP. It sucks but that is the way our legal advice pointed us a couple of years ago. You are right that you cannot discriminate due to pregnancy, but to my knowledge the ET doesn't necessarily count as being the point of pregnancy. Even if it did it doesn't give you a right to time off as a result of the treatment or pregnancy, unless you 'need' the time (e.g. are ill as a result of the treatment)... Someone who has more up to date experience or who has an employment law background may wish to correct me

As for not being treated less favourably due to IVF I would think this would mean that as long as they didn't treat women any differently to men in an equivalent situation then they can quite rightly refuse company sick pay/leave etc. Some forward thinking employers do have IVF policies though (blimey did I fight to get my last two employers to have one, to no avail) so it may be worth checking with your HR department.

I have to say I took annual leave when I needed time off, or unpaid leave, or agreed to make up lost time. The only cycle I didn't was when I was really struggling emotionally and the doctor signed me off... so it may be worth seeing your GP if you are feeling stressed by the prospect of juggling work and treatment.

Good Luck

LP


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

My HR department doesn't have an IVF policy. When asked about it, they weren't really sure as it had never come up before. I suspect there have been people in the company who have done it, but maybe didn't consult with HR, either by sorting it out with their boss or taking annual leave. Although my bosses were very accommodating and supportive throughout, if I hadn't been given a sick note for the 2ww, I would have had to take it as holiday, as they didn't want to set a precedent (although I don't take the **** with sick days etc, there are some in my department who do  )


----------



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

Hi I've just finished my 4th turn of ivf and when I first started it I was taking it as holidays but then I had none left and was aloud to take my appointments as unpaid due to managers choice I then got moved teams and was told my egg collection could go down as a planned operation and you can take 5 days without a sicknote but if you feel you need more time am sure your doctor would gladly write you a note.. As all my absenses where all related there's nothing they can really do incase your thinkin they could sack you aslong as there all ivf related you Should be fine  hope this helps xx


----------



## BeckiOz (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks all.

Trying to make up some extra hours this week and next to accrue some time owing for appointments.
Have been told I can have sick leave once I am actually sick - e.g. after egg collection, but for example if the EC is in the afternoon would have to take 1/2 day annual leave, 1/2 day sick leave.

I suppose I'm feeling a bit let down as they are generally very sympathetic about sickness and keen to tell you to make sure you're better before you come back when you're unwell etc, and when I was having a wibble emotionally about IVF alongside some work stress my boss sent me home for the next couple of days telling me to make sure I take time for myself etc, when I really could have been working. I was obviously grateful for it, and felt much better for having a couple of days to get my head together, but now feels like they're following the letter of the law rather than being flexible when I have generally been a really committed and honest worker. 
If I was having a knee op or gallbladder surgery I don't expect they'd be making me take leave till after the time I got back from theatre. It feels like it is being treated as a lifestyle choice rather than medical treatment for a complication of an illness.
My clinic is a 4 hour round trip, so I am likely to be trying to plan my scans around working a half day and half day racing up and back to scan, rather than use an entire day of leave. Not their fault, but not like I'm having a restful day at a spa or something!!

Its all a bit of a whirlwind emotionally, and I am finding it stressful trying to work overtime and worrying about whether I'll have enough leave to cover my scans etc, and I hoped to save my last 2 days of annual leave for the end of the cycle when I won't necessarily be sick, but might not emotionally feel up to working / seeing my boss etc, and although I know I can phone in sick, I would have preferred to have known that I wasn't expected in at all.

Part of me wishes that I had just called in sick the 1st day of my treatment and got a sick note from my GP for something vague, but in trying to be honest and not wanting to let people down I have ended up giving myself extra stress that I'd prefer not to be dealing with!!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Becki, the last thing you need during what can already be a stressful process, it extra stress from worrying about work and things.  

I think a lot of employers do think, as you said, that its a lifestyle choice and not an illness.  Well infertility is an illness and I agree, they wouldn't make you take A/L for a knee op or whatever.  They seem quite unfair in my opinion.

Thing is, they could end up shooting themselves in the foot because by making your life difficult through this, you could end up being off work for longer with stress because I'm sure if you saw your GP and he saw how much this was stressing you out and affecting you, he would probably sign you off (well my GP would anyway).  Then your sick note says stress and not IVF or anything similar.  Then THEY end up in a worse position because you would be there even less than if they were a little easier on you!

I do understand that employers probably just don't want to set a precedent but I think they should also have a degree of compassion!


----------



## Fx (Feb 28, 2012)

I think you can sign yourself off for 1 week without any GP notes, so you can say to your employer that it is the stress and anxiety of the whole procedure/treatment that is the cause of the sick leave.
This is in no way a lie.
It is such a stressful time both physically on our body and emotionally.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I took 6 weeks off to have icsi pgd.  I took 2 weeks holiday, 2 weeks toil and the last 2 weeks sick.  Unfortunately having fertility treatment is seen as a lifestyle choice there for your employers dont have to pay you sick, but you can get around it by asking your gp or the fertility clinic to write you a sick note.  Most gps will put something very general on the form so your employers dont know.  Dont forget that you can self cert for 5 working days as well.


If your lucky enough to get a bfp then your seen as a regular pregnant lady and are entitled to have paid time off for anti natal app etc etc.


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh ladies

What a shame that we are having to have these conversations....

I guess it depends on your individual entitlememts.  I work for nhs, and so have big sick leave allowance.  So, as long as gp would sign me off, no problem.  Of courtse it depends on your gp, I do hope you get it sorted.  You shouldn't have to worry about it

Lil' one


----------



## MoonGazer (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been so so lucky with my boss with regards to my egg donor treatment.  I thought that because it wasn't IVF for me he might not allow me time off but he's been great.

Luckily he is the VP so kind of doesn't have to answer to anyone.  For my appointments he has just asked that I make sure my work is up to date and I catch up on my laptop at home on an evening or weekend for any work I might get behind with.

I asked if I could take the day of egg collection as sick or if I needed to take it as holiday / unpaid (and also said I can't tell him exactly when it will be yet lol) but he said it's fine just to take the day off and not worry about it.  He also said that I can work at home the day following seen as it's recommended you can't drive for 24 hours (its a 40 mile round trip to the office).  He's been an absolute gem, I know I am extremely lucky.

I feel for you ladies struggling to fit this in, it's a stressful enough time without having to worry about work!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My employer were really good with me  we have 5 days for ivf procedures per year, I was allowed time off for appts and used sickness too for afterwards. 


For your EC day I would just go sick. It's not fair for you to have to go in or take half a day annual leave. Take it as sick and say you were stressed. Nothing wrong with that.


----------

